# 2BLD Tutorial



## BillyRain (Oct 28, 2012)

This video may be absolutely useless... but I made it anyway lol.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 28, 2012)

@ OCD : The rightmost cube had orange instead of blue in front for most of the video, so I guess that OCD is not that bad 

I was working on a script, in my head, for a 2BLD video. I guess there is no need now. My method is a little diff. I have a fixed corner in DBL and my buffer is UFR. I move the piece I want to solve to UBR and make a Tperm or UBL and make a Yperm, depending which setup move is easier (DLF could be solved with D' B2 Tperm B2 D, but it is easier to do L2 Yperm L2)
The perm's are the same as on 3x3


----------



## AllThingsCubing (Dec 29, 2016)

Can't you just use any corners method for 3BLD?


----------



## biscuit (Dec 29, 2016)

AllThingsCubing said:


> Can't you just use any corners method for 3BLD?



Yes, but it might not be as fast. For future reference, check the date of the last post when using the search function. It's generally frowned upon to revive an old thread.


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 29, 2016)

AllThingsCubing said:


> Can't you just use any corners method for 3BLD?


Well, yes but you would mess up all the edges most of the time unless you use commutators and conjugates and stuff


----------



## Fear (Dec 29, 2016)

What would be your thoughts on a more move efficient method? How difficult would it become?


----------

